# Re-Purposing Broken Bottles



## DeepSeaDan (Sep 16, 2018)

Greetings!

Lately I've been finding beautiful old bottles that are, regrettably, missing their blob-tops. In the past, I used to leave them, but now I'm bringing them home, with the idea of cutting them, to create glassware. Has anyone here done this? Being old glass that is thick & often bubbled, I'm dubious of having success.Then again, you never know till you try!

To that end, I've ordered a glass cutting tool. My plan is to start on new glass bottles ( recent dinner parties have left me a good stock of empty wine bottles! ), then slowly work my way into older glass as my proficiency increases.

Here are two broken bottles with very nice embossing, that I think would make great beer glasses:




Cheers,
DSD


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 16, 2018)

That is a great idea! Just be sure to grind the edges so people don't get sliced mouths!


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Sep 16, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> That is a great idea! Just be sure to grind the edges so people don't get sliced mouths!



Good advice! I plan to sand them into smooth perfection, as a glass splinter in the chops is no way to enjoy a frosty one!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 16, 2018)

I've seen such things, but, yes, you have to grind and round (if possible) the edges: that no one gets cut.


----------



## Gene (Sep 20, 2018)

That's a great idea. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Sep 20, 2018)

I do a lot of glasswork with stained glass and use a diamond glass grinder all the time. This will be perfect for your endeavors. I have a Whizling glass grinder and it makes short work of smoothing down sharp, dangerous glass edges. Might find a grinder cheaper on eBay.

http://www.thegrindershop.com/inland


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello Mr. Hemingray,

Well, I've got some cut! Practiced on wine bottles a bit first. I used the filing stone that came with the glass-cutter kit I bought, but it doesn't quite do the trick. These Whizling glass grinders you speak of look like they'll do the job. Which one would you recommend for my needs?


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 14, 2018)

I 've been saving broken bottles for past year just for this reason. Bought a glass cutter off ebay 6 months ago but still haven't tried it yet. Whats the name of the glass cutter you bought & how good does it work, Did you have any not cut & not work or Malfuntion? Curious.LEON.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Nov 17, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> I 've been saving broken bottles for past year just for this reason. Bought a glass cutter off ebay 6 months ago but still haven't tried it yet. Whats the name of the glass cutter you bought & how good does it work, Did you have any not cut & not work or Malfuntion? Curious.LEON.



Hey there Leon. I bought the "Creator's Bottle Cutter" on Amazon. It works quite well. I experimented on various bottles-of-a-lesser-nature to practice. Heavy, raised embossing proved the biggest obstacle, but a rep. from the manufacturer gave me some tips, and my cutting improved. The other factor that is critical is heating time. I learned that less time is better, as overheating can cause crack propagation. I was also advised not to over-rotate the bottle on the cutter by any more than 1/4", and that was good advice.

So...have at er' & let's see how you make out! Btw, can you recommend to me a reasonably priced polisher that will make my glass edges smooth?

Thanks Leon,
DSD


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2018)

I have a little pnuematic (air powered) polisher I use at work to polish small parts ect ect & I'll have to try it on these bottle tops once cut, as of now don't know how good it will work but I'll let you know. THANKS, LEON.


----------

